
A Hard Peace - jwise0
https://nickdenton.org/a-hard-peace-e161e19bfaf
======
draw_down
Sorry dude. Maybe next time don't out gay people and hide behind hazy notions
of "journalism" when everyone gets mad at you.

Not that I support what Thiel has done, but if you live long enough you come
to realize that in a given story, more than one of the characters may be an
asshole.

